# Necesito ayuda para reparar esta antigua radio



## Korobeniki (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola, hace unas semanas me hice con una antigua radio a válvulas de la marca Philips. Es de 5 válvulas, le falta una, pero tengo el modelo de cada una, lo cual supongo que no tendré mucho problema en encontrar la suya o alguna equivalente.

Aquí os dejo todos los datos que tengo de la radio.

nº lámparas: 5 -- *HCH81 HF93 HBC90 HL94 HY90*
Qué es cada lámpara
*HCH81* --> Triodo-Heptodo. Conversor de frecuencia.
                         Idéntica a: 12AJ8-12E4-12D8
                         Similar a: UCH81
                         Voltaje y amperaje de filamento: 12.6V / 0.15A
*HF93* --> Pentodo. RF/IF Stage.
                      Idéntica a: 12BA6-12F31
                      Similar a: EF93
                      Voltaje y amperaje de filamento: 12.6V / 0.15A
*HBC90* --> Doble Diodo-Triodo
                         Idéntica a: 12AT6
                         Válvula sucesora: HBC91
                         Voltaje y amperaje de filamento: 12.6V / 0.15A
*HL94* -->  Tetrodo de haz dirijido.
                 Idéntica a: 30A5
                 Voltaje y amperaje de filamento: 30V / 0.15A
*HY90* --> Rectificador de media onda. Fuente de alimentación.
                   Idéntica a: 35W4
                   Sustituida normalmente por: 35R1 (pequeña diferencia)
                   Voltaje y amperaje de filamento: 35V (de la 35W4) / 0.15A

Potencia: *30W*
Voltaje de red: *110-127V* (Por lo que he investigado al parecer aguanta AC/DC)
Gama de ondas: *OM y OC*
Año: *1957/1958*
País: *España*
Marca: *Philips Iberica S.A.E (Miniwatt). Madrid*

Os adjunto algunas fotos de la radio.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/U4Qs8gCwWBaiUbs1XCloaiR5XXFCEfcTFyh2GO_xop0=w276-h207-p-no
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/J-EFDSD7prsSLFo5p214ocoZ83aTB_I0yTjL_M9Z33E=w276-h207-p-no

Las válvulas están dispuestas de izquierda a derecha en el orden que os he puesto arriba.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/oXgMYWCYc9hZLnmJhNay0S10EyhTR24diyqy3BV6Hrw=w284-h212-p-no

Este rectángulo central ¿sabe alguien que es?
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Q2Ex-IVJNyP1y3X7DjSI2lhj_VQL9MQ8noJFuZOS_1I=w276-h207-p-no

Enganche de la antena.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/clvsEPNesgGsc9RPY7Go7R1l1Q3G2cIpTPCbis9E610=w276-h207-p-no

Parte trasera.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/t1BFwILje24BI4Zzr-SCublazH67kXYHqmXc_DwTefo=w284-h212-p-no
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/5xSjEzirLrRiloGDZzfB00KR3aGRdKaA5lU8wWsKK-o=w284-h212-p-no

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a conseguir los esquemas o alguna pauta para repararla y restaurarla, estaría muy agradecido.

Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 15, 2013)

> Este rectángulo central ¿sabe alguien que es?
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Q2...w276-h207-p-no


es una o mas bobinas, blindadas

cual es la de audio!??


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 15, 2013)

Tiene 3 más muy parecidas a esa, y luego tiene otras dos que son más pequeñas y tienen forma cilíndrica, que supongo que será otra bobina. A ver si puedo desmontarla y os subo alguna imagen más.
Además, ¿hay alguna manera de saber cual es la de audio? Porque sin el esquema está más complicado.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2013)

Ese receptor es de los denominados  "Corriente Universal" funcionaban con AC y con DC su tensión nominal era de 125V.

Si lo quieres hacer funcionar, lo primero que tienes que comprar es un transformador de 230Vac a 127Vac.

Busca por Internet los Data Sheet de todas las Válvulas :estudiando:

Si conoces cómo funcionan las Válvulas y si tienes conocimientos básicos acerca del funcionamiento de un Receptor Superheterodino seguramente podrás ponerlo en marcha.
Necesitarás, al menos, un Polímetro para poder medir tensiones, y si además dispones de un Generador de RF entonces la cosa está chupada 

En una foto que has posteado, se ve la parte trasera del Receptor, a la Derecha del Altavoz hay un cilindro metálico, ese cilindro es un Condensador Electrolítico, con toda seguridad lo tendrás que cambiar, pero seguramente no lo encontrarás ya que tiene muchos años, tendrás que poner uno "Moderno" por lo que perderás el aspecto "Vintage" .

La Válvula Amplificadora de Audio es la HL94.

Bueno, para empezar, con esto es suficiente.

Cuéntanos tus avences.


P.D

Si le conectas a la Red, ten mucho cuidado ya que ese tipo de Receptor tiene el chasis VIVO por lo que está bajo tensión de Red.

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 15, 2013)

He estado buscando las hojas de datos, y por suerte las he encontrado todas  Pero, me he dado cuenta que en la parte del dial lleva otra bombilla con la referencia 7994/N-00, he encontrado alguna cosa, pero solo indica que es una lámpara para iluminar.
De receptores superhetrodinos, ni idea, pero investigaré.

He desmontado la radio, y aquí tenéis algunas imágenes más.

*Condensador electrolítico superior.*





Se puede ver en la parte superior como un tapón, tiene un polvillo amarillo que no creo que sea polvo de suciedad, sino el liquido que lleva dentro. Otra cosa, si no encontrara condensador de 40 µF, si le pongo uno mayor o menor ¿habría problema?

*Bobinas blindadas.*




Ahí se pueden ver las dos bobinas pequeñas que había comentado antes.
Se puede apreciar en la bobina cilíndrica (no se si es una bobina), que hay un cable marrón. No está conectado a nada. Lo primero que he pensado ha sido que era el cable de la antena que estaba suelto, pero he revisado la parte inferior y está conectado el enganche de la antena.

*Parte inferior.
*





*Condensador en detalle.
*





Supongo que ese condensador me tocará cambiarlo también, aunque no parece que esté en mal estado puede tener alguna rotura del dieléctrico. Lo que me llama la atención (primera vez que lo veo) es que tiene en la parte superior un cable conectado que deduzco que irá a tierra.
Otra cosa, eso negro que se ve junto al condensador azul, ¿qué es? No tiene referencia.

Por desgracia, no tengo ningún generador RF, pero polímetro si. Algo es algo 

En cuanto tenga algo investigado os cuento algo.

Y muchas gracias.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 15, 2013)

Korobeniki
 te dejo algo de informacion....
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/philips_b2e72u.html


----------



## analogico (Sep 15, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> He desmontado la radio, y aquí tenéis algunas imágenes más.
> 
> *Condensador electrolítico superior.*
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/DEWcRoOsP9qQ7w0jSLRXBGKSBfiP8zex83jBTLfo_oU=w276-h207-p-no
> Se puede ver en la parte superior como un tapón, tiene un polvillo amarillo que no creo que sea polvo de suciedad, sino el liquido que lleva dentro. Otra cosa, si no encontrara condensador de 40 µF, si le pongo uno mayor o menor ¿habría problema?


 
 si tiene 3 patas es un condensador doble,
necesitaras 2 condensadores  
para reemplazarlo


me parece que es el condensador del rectificador en ese caso un valor parecido funcionara


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2013)

Buenos días.

En la última foto de la parte inferior, se ve una componente cilíndrico Azul, ese componente es un Condensador Electrolítico doble, está montado sobre los bornes del Condensador original  lo que indica que alguna ocasión el Receptor ya fue reparado. El cable Amarillo que va soldado al chasis es el Negativo del Condensador. Por cierto esa reparación es un tanto "cutre" 

En el enlace que has posteado está el esquema del receptor, pero supongo que te tendrás que dar de alta y pagar alguna cantidad, tendrás que valorar si te interesa ya que, como comentas, no entiendes mucho (o más bien poco) de esta materia

El Recetor se le ve en un estado algo...   no encuentro la palabra adecuada , pero seguramente será recuperable.

Iremos poco a poco.

Editado...

Por cierto "eso negro que se ve junto al Condensador Azul, es un Condensador de "Papel"
Si tienes ocasión de desmontar uno, te encontrarás que en su interior hay papel tipo "Albal" enrollado. Seguramente ese Condensador será de .047µF.

La palabra adecuada sería "Lamentable" 

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2013)

Aqui hay diagramas valvulares : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/#post832815


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 16, 2013)

Una cosa, para poder comprobar las válvulas, ¿cómo lo puedo hacer? Porque dudo mucho que se puedan comprobar con el polímetro a ver si hay continuidad o resistencia en el filamento.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 16, 2013)

Buenos días.

Puedes ir revisando el filamento de las Válvulas.

Todas tienen el filamente entre lo Pines 3 y 4 menos la HCH81 que lo tiene entre los pines 4 y 5, mídelo en ohmios, no se (de memoria) cuánto  tiene que dar, esta tarde cuando llegue a casa mido una Válvula y te lo comento.

Por lógica tendrás que medir un valor mayor de cero y menor de infinito.

Si ya tienes el Transformador 230 > 127 lo puedes  conectar  y a ver qué pasa 

No me responsabilizo de nada, las reclamaciones al moderador del foro 

Un dato más, todos los filamentos están en serie con una Resistencia bobinada, esto permite conectar el aparato directamente a 127Vac. 


Editado.

He estado midiendo varios filamentos y en frio su resistensia es de entre 6,5Ω y 8Ω


Sal U2.


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 17, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Puedes ir revisando el filamento de las Válvulas.
> 
> ...



He comprobado las válvulas y he obtenido los siguientes resultados:
HL94 -- 7Ω
HBC90 -- 3Ω
HF93 -- entre 2.5Ω y 3Ω

La HCH81 creo que está quemada por dos manchas que tiene de color metal en los laterales y además, me ha marcado 0.








Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención es que la aguja el polímetro ha ido dando saltos hasta que se han estabilizado en esos valores, ¿eso es normal?

En cuanto a enchufarla, no creo que la enchufe de momento. En primer lugar porque aún no he comprado el transformador, en segundo lugar, porque aún no he cambiado los condensadores (y no tengo ganas de que alguno haga catacroquen ) y en tercer lugar, me faltan un par de válvulas y no creo que funcionara.

Tengo aquí algunas válvulas, voy a ver si funcionan. Lo malo es que algunas no tienen el modelo impreso, y no se como podría saber cuales son, en una se ve algo a malas penas, en otra tiene un 25 en la parte central de los pines y en otra no se le ve nada. ¿Habría algún modo de averiguar cuales son?

Una pequeña modificación:

La válvula que he dicho que no funcionaba si que funciona en realidad, lo que pasa es que debido al tiempo los terminales están oxidados y sucios y no hacen buen contacto. Los he estado limpiando y si que funcionan las 4 que lleva la radio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, caro Korobeniki las "manchas" que usteds miras en tu valvulas es perfectamiente normal , els son fruto de un processio de extinciõn de aire interno por explosiõn (gueter) de modo a mejorar lo vacio interno, quando ese vacio interno es perdido esas "manchas" canbiam la color de metalico para un tono cinza o blanco pero la valvula no funciona nunca mas.Las Valvulas son extremamiente tolerables a muchas molestias sin dañarse , donde la unica cosa que els no toleran es quebrar el bulbo de vidrio ( y perder su vacio interno)o queimar lo filamento ( no hay mas emissiones de electrons ).
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 17, 2013)

Buenos días Korobeniki.

Poco a poco vamos avanzando 

Ese color que tienen las Válvulas, como comenta Daniel López, es normal, cuando se fabríca una Válvula se deja dentro unos polvos denominados "Guetter" , cuando la Válvula ya está terminada y cerrada, por medio de una inducción de RF se inflaman esos polvos y como resultado se consume el poco aire que hubiéra en su interior, los restos del Guetter se quedan depositados en la pared interna de cristal.

Los valores que has medido en los filamentos son normales lo raro es lo que comentas de 0Ω en la UCH81, no recuerdo haber visto jamás una Válvula con el filamento en corto, el filamento abierto es más normal.

Te aconsejo que compres un Limpia Contactos de residuo 0 (cero). Lo necesitarás para limpiar los conmutadores y los potenciómetros, lo puedes encontrar en tiendas de Componentes Electrónicos.

Recueda que cuando lo conectes, el chasis estará bajo tensión por lo que tendrás que tomar todas las precauciones (y alguna más) para evitar que la tensión de Red te de un estacazo .
Los Transformadores reductores, 230 > 127  que se venden, en realidad no son Transformadores son Autotransformadores, la diferencia es que solo hay un debanado por lo que no hay aislamiento galvánico.

P.D. Espero que los moderadores no envíen este Post a moderación por haber usado la expresión "Polvos", os aseguro que está usada en el buen sentido del término 

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> He estado buscando las hojas de datos, y por suerte las he encontrado todas  Pero, me he dado cuenta que en la parte del dial lleva otra bombilla con la referencia 7994/N-00, he encontrado alguna cosa, pero solo indica que es una lámpara para iluminar.
> De receptores superhetrodinos, ni idea, pero investigaré.
> 
> He desmontado la radio, y aquí tenéis algunas imágenes más.
> ...


eso negro parece un condensador de papel
le falta la etiqueta en el diagrama de la radio debe estar el valor
pero  debe estar bueno todavia




lo que preocupa es que su radio no usa un tranformador para los filamentos de las lamparas
y 5 lamparas son muy poco para 120V


otra forma de probar las lamparas es como lamparas  encienden al rojo


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 17, 2013)

Dentro lo que lleva es un transformador que es para el altavoz. Además, en la chapa de la radio pone 110-127V

¿Cómo puedo encender las lámparas sin enchufar la radio?

Otra cosa, se que no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica pero, ¿alguien sabe como puedo limpiar toda la roña que tiene pegada el chasis?


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> Dentro lo que lleva es un transformador que es para el altavoz. Además, en la chapa de la radio pone 110-127V
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo encender las lámparas sin enchufar la radio?



bueno las radios mas grandes usaban 2 transformadores


la lamparas son lamparas
buscas el datasheet donde dice el voltaje y las patas que son el filamento
y las conectas a  tu fuente de laboratorio

solo hay que tener cuidado y no equivocarse con el voltaje
por que existen lamparas de distintos voltajes
debe encender al rojo  y lento  si enciende rapido al amarillo es mucho voltaje
y se puede quemar


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 17, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> bueno las radios mas grandes usaban 2 transformadores
> 
> 
> la lamparas son lamparas
> ...



Ok, lo tendré muy muy en cuenta 
Ahora voy a ver si consigo dejarla bien limpia y ya puedo trastear bien todo.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 17, 2013)

Analogico dijo...

_lo que preocupa es que su radio no usa un tranformador para los filamentos de las lamparas_
_y 5 lamparas son muy poco para 120V_ 


En Post anteriores este tema ya quedó claro, y si nos fijamos en el esquema de la parte de alimentación, ya no tendremos ninguna duda de cómo se alimentan este tipo de Recetores.







Vemos los 5 filamentos en serie + una Resitencia + la lámpara de iluminación.

Sal U2



Buenas tardes.

Si quieres empezar a hacer pruebas puedes hacer lo siguiente.

Desconecta el cable que va al Pin 5 de la Válvula Rectificadora HY90, este Pin corresponde al Ánodo de la Válvula, de esta forma únicamente alimentaremos los filamentos y la lamparita.
Si todo está bien se iluminaran lo 5 filamentos y la lamparita. 

No olvides conectar el Receptor a 127Vac  y recuerda que tendrás el chasis bajo tensión, no es nada agradable recibir un "estacazo"

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 17, 2013)

Si he entendido más o menos el esquema, se supone que se alimentan por las bobinas ¿no? En cuento a ponerla en marcha, voy a esperar unos días porque he hablado con un anticuario y va a ver si me puede conseguir la válvula que me falta. Una vez la tenga ya comenzaré a hacer pruebas. Además, la válvula que me falta es la HY90.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda que me estáis dando.


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> Si he entendido más o menos el esquema, se supone que se alimentan por las bobinas ¿no? En cuento a ponerla en marcha, voy a esperar unos días porque he hablado con un anticuario y va a ver si me puede conseguir la válvula que me falta. Una vez la tenga ya comenzaré a hacer pruebas. Además, la válvula que me falta es la HY90.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda que me estáis dando.



y cual valvula falta por que si es el rectificador 
puedes armar una con diodos de silicio y una resistencia que simule el filamento


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 17, 2013)

Me faltaba la HY90. Tengo las 4 restantes que lleva, las he comprobado como mencionaron anteriormente, comprobando si el filamento tiene resistencia y por suerte las 4 (tras un pequeño susto) he visto que funcionaban.

Edito

La HY90 es un rectificador de media onda. Es más, os pongo lo que pone en la hoja de datos:

The BRIMAR type 35W4 is an idirectly heated half-wave rectifier for use in compact AC/DC equipment.

La BRIMAR tipo 35W4 es un rectificador de media onda indirectamente calentado usado en equipos compactos de AC/DC.

La hoja de datos es la de la 35W4 ya que es la equivalente a la HY90 y no encontraba la hoja de datos de esta.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 17, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> Si he entendido más o menos el esquema, se supone que se alimentan por las bobinas ¿no? En cuento a ponerla en marcha, voy a esperar unos días porque he hablado con un anticuario y va a ver si me puede conseguir la válvula que me falta. Una vez la tenga ya comenzaré a hacer pruebas. Además, la válvula que me falta es la HY90.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda que me estáis dando.



Buenas de nuevo.

Pues va a ser que no, no se alimenta por las Bobinas... esas Bobinas son las de sintonía.

En la parte inferior Derecha está el interruptor de encendido y pone 110/1127.
Más arriba se ven los filamentos, V3, V1... R13, V5, L1 (L1 es la lámparita).

Si no consigues la HY90 te explicaré un truco para que el Receptor funcione sin ella.

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 18, 2013)

En cuanto a encender las lámparas: tengo una fuente de alimentación casera que me regalaron que me entrega valores regulados, es decir, tiene 5 salidas: 5V-10V-20V-35V-50V, y supongamos que la válvula necesita un voltaje de 30V, si yo le coloco a la lámpara una resistencia en serie,  ¿se encendería igual? 

Digamos que la válvula trabaja a 30V/0.15A
Aplico la ley de Ohm, y digo, R=V/I=(50-30)/0.15=20/0.15=133.333
Por lo que le conectaría en serie al filamento una resistencia de 133 ohmios, aunque dudo que haya de 133 exactos podría poner la superior normalizada.



NOTA: He aplicado la ley de ohm como me la enseñaron, y hay veces que dudo si me la han enseñado bien u.u


----------



## analogico (Sep 18, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> En cuanto a encender las lámparas: tengo una fuente de alimentación casera que me regalaron que me entrega valores regulados, es decir, tiene 5 salidas: 5V-10V-20V-35V-50V, y supongamos que la válvula necesita un voltaje de 30V, si yo le coloco a la lámpara una resistencia en serie,  ¿se encendería igual?
> 
> Digamos que la válvula trabaja a 30V/0.15A
> Aplico la ley de Ohm, y digo, R=V/I=(50-30)/0.15=20/0.15=133.333
> ...



*No * suponiendo que la valvula es de 30 y la fuente de 35  
sobran 5V
entonces hay que calcular una resistencia en serie de tal manera que pasen .15A y la resistencia se quede con los 5V que sobran


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> *No * suponiendo que la valvula es de 30 y la fuente de 35
> sobran 5V
> entonces hay que calcular una resistencia en serie de tal manera que pasen .15A y la resistencia se quede con los 5V que sobran



En efecto, lo había calculado con los 50V que también tiene de salida


----------



## miguelus (Sep 18, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> En efecto, lo había calculado con los 50V que también tiene de salida



Buenas tardes.

Si utilizas la Fuente de 35VCC la Resistencia tendrá que ser de 33Ω y de .75Vatios
Si utilizas la Fuente de 50VCC la Resistencia tendrá que ser de 133Ω (150Ω) y de 3Vatios

Sal U2


----------



## AZ81 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yo tengo válvulas nuevas 35W4. Ojo que si se ha fundido el filamento es por que puede haber un problema con la válvula de audio y es que este embalada, y entonces se puede volver a estropear la rectificadora.
Lo mejor es que pruebes primero con un diodo 1N4005 a 1N4007, te sirve cualquiera. ya que puedes tener problemas con la válvula de salida o si no con el transformador de salida, comprueba también el condensador del transformador de salida, podría estar en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

A la rectificación con díodos hay que agregarle una resistencia de . . . no me acuerdo 

Pero hay que agregárdela si o si 

Saludos !


----------



## analogico (Sep 19, 2013)

esta radio deberia llevar dos
  resistencias 1 en serie con  los diodos y otra que simule el filamento

curiosamente tenia el  datsheet  guardado
aca lo subo para que agan los calculos


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 19, 2013)

He conseguido 4 válvulas HY90, y ahora mismo voy a comprobarlas con el polímetro, aunque a simple vista no me dan muy buenas impresiones. En las 4, tienen una mancha negra o de un color gris metálico. Habéis dicho que eso es el gueter (veremos si lo es y no están quemadas  ).
En otra hay como una "costra" blanca suelta, he visto que todas lo llevan en la parte del filamento que engancha con el pin.

Bueno, voy a comprobar y ahora os digo. Editaré esta misma entrada.

*Válvula nº 1*

Está quemada (aunque ahora tengo mis dudas  )

















En esta última se ve lo blanco que os he comentado lo de los filamentos, pero esta no es la que lo tiene suelto.

_*Reedito: Pensaba que estaba fundida porque he comprobado solo el pin 3 y 4 (los que me dijisteis) pero mirándolas detenidamente, me he dado cuenta que tienen 3 pines de filamento, de hecho, para estar seguro he revisado la datasheet, y efectivamente, tiene en el pin 3 y el 4 con una h (deduzco que es el filamento) pero además, el pin 6 también está conectado al filamento. Por otra parte, los pines 1 y 2 en la hoja de datos de la 35W4 aparecen como no conectados, aunque en la HY90 (recordemos que son equivalentes) si que están conectados a las partes internas de la válvula.

Las 3 conexiones del filamento, que quiere decir ¿hay que usar las 3 o con dos de ellas sobra?*_

En la primera válvula me funciona la siguiente combinación de pines: 3-6

*Os pongo también los resultados de la 2ª válvula:*

En esta funcionan los pines 4 y 6

Os dejo algunas fotos

Aquí se puede apreciar el trozo es de material blanco que hay suelto y que creo que es de los filamentos.






En las dos siguientes se puede ver el estado general de la válvula y las conexiones de los filamentos (también están de color blanco)











*Válvula nº3*

En esta funcionan los 3 pines.

Os dejo también un par de fotos





En esta primera, se ve un anillo ¿es eso el gueter?





Aquí se ve la mancha negra que creo (por vuestra anterior ayuda) que es debido a la quema del gueter.

Válvula nº4

En esta me funcionan los pines 4 y 6.

A simple vista, los filamentos siguen soldados a los pines, por lo que si se ha quemado o está cortado será por alguna parte no visible, en la parte superior tiene la mancha negra de muchas válvulas.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 19, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Sobre el tema de los filamentos en la Válvula HY90 y su equivalente la 35W4, si nos fijamos en los datos aportados hasta ahora veremos que las dos Válvulas son eléctricamente idénticas.

Veamos el PDF publicado en el Post #30, en la página 2 podemos leer que el filamento está conectado entre los Pines 3 y 4 con una tensión de 33V. Hay otro filamento entre los Pines 4 y 6 con una tensión de 5,5V.
En esta misma página podemos ver dos esquemas en el de la izquierda está la forma de conectar los tres Pines del filamento, la lámpara piloto está en paralelo con los Pines 4 y 6. Ahora veamos el esquema publicado en el Post #19, vemos la parte de alimentación del Receptor, si seguimos la entrada de tensión y analizamos detenidamente el circuito, vemos que coincide con el del PDF del Post #30
Podemos ver que en ambos esquemas la entrada al Ánodo de  la Válvula está en serie con el paralelo de la Lámpara Piloto y el Filamento (Pines 4 y 6).

No te comas el "Coco" con los colores de la Válvula, si no funciona ya se verá, tienes por delante tareas más importantes.

Hay una sencilla prueba para saber si la Válvula está bien o mal, la prueba consiste en romper la ampolla de vidrio, si esa mancha oscura se vuelve blanca significa que la Válvula estaba bien, lo malo de esta prueba es que ya no hay vuelta atrás  y ya puedes asegurar que la Válvula está mal

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 19, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Veamos el PDF publicado en el Post #30, en la página 2 podemos leer que el filamento está conectado entre los Pines 3 y 4 con una tensión de 33V. Hay otro filamento entre los Pines 4 y 6 con una tensión de 5,5V.
> En esta misma página podemos ver dos esquemas en el de la izquierda está la forma de conectar los tres Pines del filamento, la lámpara piloto está en paralelo con los Pines 4 y 6. Ahora veamos el esquema publicado en el Post #19, vemos la parte de alimentación del Receptor, si seguimos la entrada de tensión y analizamos detenidamente el circuito, vemos que coincide con el del PDF del Post #30
> ...



Entonces, la que me serviría únicamente es la que los 3 pines me funcionan ¿no? Necesito saberlo lo antes posible porque, el dueño de la tienda me ha dejado las 4 válvulas y me ha dicho que las compruebe y que me quede con las que me interese y obviamente, pagarlas. Más majo el hombre


----------



## miguelus (Sep 19, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> Entonces, la que me serviría únicamente es la que los 3 pines me funcionan ¿no? Necesito saberlo lo antes posible porque, el dueño de la tienda me ha dejado las 4 válvulas y me ha dicho que las compruebe y que me quede con las que me interese y obviamente, pagarlas. Más majo el hombre



Va a ser que sí, lo correcto es la que tiene los dos filamentos correctos.

Sal U2


----------



## jmth (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola, está muy interesante el tema éste. Sólo comentar que si quieres limpiar el chasis o alguna placa de circuito donde han habido altas tensiones y se queda ése polvo pegado por los años y la estática, prueba a usar aire a presión, sobre todo te servirá para quitar polvo de las esquinas y huecos donde no entra el trapo y no puedes usar líquidos.

Trucos de mi abuelo, me salvó la vida con la placa de una televisión a válvulas


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 19, 2013)

Si no pasa nada, mañana cambiaré los dos condensadores, probaré las válvulas y si no se me hace muy tarde y no se me complica la cosa, intentaré conectarla a la red (tendré cuidado de no pegarme un latigazo con el chasis ). 
Ahora, lo que me preocupa es el condensador doble y que el condensador que se veía en las primeras fotos (el plateado) no tengan ese valor y tenga que poner otro, aunque dijisteis que si era el de filtrado no habría inconveniente. En el caso que no tengan el doble y tenga que hacerlo con dos condensadores, ¿cómo se hace la conexión? Es decir, ¿los dos negativos juntos, los dos positivos juntos o uno negativo y otro positivo?



> Sólo comentar que si quieres limpiar el chasis o alguna placa de circuito donde han habido altas tensiones y se queda ése polvo pegado por los años y la estática, prueba a usar aire a presión, sobre todo te servirá para quitar polvo de las esquinas y huecos donde no entra el trapo y no puedes usar líquidos.



Ya he intentado quitarlo con aire a presión (lo primero que hice) y fue inútil, al final he optado por rascar el chasis con un palo de madera de esos de los médicos para no rayar el metal.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 19, 2013)

Fíjate como está montado el Condensado Azul que hay debajo del Chasis.

Ese condensador es doble, si no lo encuentras, compra dos Condensadores Electrolíticos de 47µF a 250 Votios (mejor ir sobrado) los Negativos van al chasis y los Positivos uno a cada terminal del Condensador original (el cilíndrico).

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 19, 2013)

El condensador azul lo tendré que cambiar si o si. Mirad lo que me acabo de encontrar en la base del mismo:





Aunque en la imagen no se ve bien, está agrietado en el "grano" ese que le ha salido.


Y el que me preocupa es el plateado,  porque por lo que parece va enganchado a rosca al chasis. Os adjunto foto:






Además, tampoco le veo ninguna marca de positivo y negativo. Como no esté en la parte inferior que no se ve porque está tapada por el plástico negro...

Una cosa más que no os he preguntado. La caja de la radio tiene en su interior pegado una especie de papel metálico, el cual va conectado al cable ese que os comenté en un post anterior. Pensé que era para hacer de antena (aunque aún no lo descarto) pero, la radio ya incorpora una conexión de antena, pero no me gusta el estado en el que está 






A riesgo de ser editado por algún moderador, os digo que si queréis que os dé la web de la tienda de donde he conseguido las válvulas, avisadme por privado para evitar incumplir las normas del foro.



> No se permite la publicación de productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, compra/venta, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.







miguelus dijo:


> Fíjate como está montado el Condensado Azul que hay debajo del Chasis.
> 
> Ese condensador es doble, si no lo encuentras, compra dos Condensadores Electrolíticos de 47µF a 250 Votios (mejor ir sobrado) los Negativos van al chasis y los Positivos uno a cada terminal del Condensador original (el cilíndrico).
> 
> Sal U2



Una cosa, el condensador azul es de 50µF (47µF estándar) a 200 V.T. ¿Es el voltaje de trabajo? ¿Habría algún problema si no tienen de 200V y es como has dicho el de 250V?
Pensándolo bien, el condensador plateado ¿es electrolítico? Más que nada lo pregunto por no ver ninguna marca de los terminales.


----------



## analogico (Sep 19, 2013)

que el condensador azul esta en paralelo al plateado  y es del mismo valor???
eso es raro 
es posible que sea  una reparacion el condensador plateado fallo y por la dificultad de sacarlo le soldaron otro en paralelo

esos condensadores antiguos 
  llevan marcas en los terminales, cuadrados circulos y  el chasis del condensador es el comun
y en la etiqueta dice que valor  de condensador  corresponde cada signo  
por ejemplo este se reemplaza con 3 condensadores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2013)

Para restauraciones se suelen desarmar con cuidado-artesanía y ponerle los otros adentro  !


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2013)

Buenos días

El Condensador cilíndrico plateado va roscado al chásis, la carcasa es el Negativo.

Para mantener el "Vintage" del Receptor puedes mantener la carcasa de ese Condensador.
Parta ello lo tienes que vaciar, por precaución ponte unos guantes de latex, en su interior monta los Condensadores Electrolíticos nuevos.

Y como dice dosmetros en el Post anterior, necesitarás ser un "manitas"

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 20, 2013)

El condensador azul es de 50 micros y el plata es de 40. En este caso no son iguales. ¿Es posible que llevara dos? O ¿llevaba el plata y al no poder o saber quitarlo le soldaron uno parecido a los terminales?

Condensadores dobles no tenían, por lo que he tenido que comprar 2 condensadores de 47 uF a 350V 
(no tenían de 250V). También he estado mirando a ver cual es el negativo del condensador plateado, pero toco los contactos del condensador con el polímetro, uno al chasis y otro al contacto, y no obtengo ningún resultado. En el condensador azul, en cada borne tiene un par de símbolos, un triángulo y un cuadrado, supongo que indica la polaridad pero, ¿cuál es cual?


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2013)

Buenas tardes Korobenik.

En el Post#39 está la respuesta a tus tribulaciones.

En dicho Post hay una bonita foto del Condensador Electrolítico, en el cuerpo del mismo está grabado lo siguiente…

40 – 300 y un dibujo de una media luna... Significa 40µF a 300Voltios
40 – 300 y un dibujo de un cuadrado... Significa 40µF a 300Voltios
20 – 25 y un dibujo de un triángulo... Significa 20µF a 25Voltios.

Ahora, en la parte inferior del Condensador Electrolítico verás que hay tres terminales, cada uno de ellos tiene que tener troquelado uno de los símbolos citados anteriormente... Una media luna, un cuadrado y un triángulo, cada uno de ellos corresponde a un de los tres Condensadores citados.

Condensadores de 40µF son raros de encontrar, 47µF es un valor más normal y lo pudes poner tranquilamente, 7µF de más no tiene ninguna consecuencia.

Condensadores de 20µF tampoco es un valor comercial por lo que  tendrás que poner uno de 25µF y no pasará nada.

Los Condensadores de 47µF si en lugar de ponerlos de 300Voltios lo pones de 350 no tiene la mayor importancia.

Espero que esto haya aclarado tus dudas.

Sal U2


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 20, 2013)

Entonces, a la hora de soldar los dos nuevos condensadores, las patas negativas van juntas y conectadas al chasis, y las positivas una cada una a los bornes a los que va actualmente soldado el condensador azul. ¿Es así?


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2013)

La respuesta a tu pregunta es ...SÍ

En el Post anterior y en referencia a los terminales del Condensador me estoy refiriendo a un a foto publicada por analógico, grave error por mi parte.
Pero en las fotos anteriormente publicadas por ti, se ve el Condensador Electrolítico que forma parte de tu Receptor, ese condensador tiene serigrafíada los valor del Condensador.

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Sep 20, 2013)

Korobeniki dijo:


> El condensador azul es de 50 micros y el plata es de 40. En este caso no son iguales. ¿Es posible que llevara dos? O ¿llevaba el plata y al no poder o saber quitarlo le soldaron uno parecido a los terminales?


 
es raro que llevara 2 ademas el azul es mucho mas nuevo
si fue reparado debio haber sido en los sesentas


pero el condensador electrolitico no es problema si esta malo la radio funcionara pero se escuchara el zumbido de alterna

mas importante es verificar que no tenga ningun cortocircuito en los cables blindados o en los condensadores

para eso la primera vez que lo conectes usa la famosa lampara serie

por si no encuentras el diagrama 
en ese tiempo se usaba el mismo circuito en varios modelos
buscando la lista de valvulas en google me llevo este documento

*DIAGRAMA :*

http://www.coit.es/foro/pub/ficheros/philips_b2e92u__las_radios_de_garbine_617909e7.pdf


es probable que sea el mismo circuito o uno muy parecido


----------



## Korobeniki (Sep 21, 2013)

Si no pasa nada, entre esta noche y mañana, ya tendré la radio lista para enchufarla. Os iré dando más información.
Ahora mismo, estoy liado con el condensador doble. Desmonté el plateado con cuidado, y voy a meter los dos condensadores que compré dentro de él. En breve os subo algunas fotos de lo que estoy haciendo.

Saludos.

Edito

Ya he reparado el condensador doble, la he montado y la he enchufado a la red. Se ha encendido, pero no se escucha nada. Las 5 lámparas se encienden, aunque muy poco. Os dejo una imagen







El problema es que no se oye nada, aunque si pegas la oreja a la carcasa de baquelita, se oye un zumbido, como cuando un ventilador del ordenador vibra. ¿A qué se debe? Una cosa más, no se si es normal esto en las válvulas, pero al enchufarla a la red (con el autotransformador) hay un momento en el que se encienden más, y luego se "estabilizan" por decirlo de algún modo ¿es normal?


----------



## ajtudela (Nov 5, 2013)

Buenas, me uno al tema porque yo tengo una radio muy parecida y he estado trasteando con ella, concretamente la mía es la Phillips B2E92U. Las especificaciones técnicas son prácticamente iguales, lo importa, las válvulas, son iguales

Todo parece funcionar correctamente pero me asaltan varias dudas:
- Una de las válvulas, creo que es la HY90, se me calienta demasiado, a veces hasta empieza a oler un poco. ¿Está bien? Y si no, ¿cómo compruebo que funciona correctamente? ¿tengo que sustituirla?
- La lámpara del dial, la 7994N está fundida, ¿por cuál puedo sustituirla?
- ¿Qué tipo de antena usa, qué conector tiene?, no logro averiguarlo. 

Un saludo, muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Nov 5, 2013)

se me habia olvidado este hilo

para el autor original del hilo
si aun existe

la radio se prueba con antena

para el otro usuario que compare su radio con el diagrama, por lo que dice probablemente fue modificada


----------



## ajtudela (Nov 6, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> se me habia olvidado este hilo
> 
> para el autor original del hilo
> si aun existe
> ...



Mi radio no ha sido modificada.

Tengo otra pregunta, es normal que la tensión entre la bombilla sea de 3.98 V?


----------



## analogico (Nov 6, 2013)

ajtudela dijo:


> Mi radio no ha sido modificada.



segun recuerdo en lo que lei del hilo si la bombilla  deberia encender
para  que funcione


esa radio pudo haber sido  reparada-modificada , hace mucho tiempo 
por eso con el diagrama y un tester puedes comprobar la mayoria de las piezas

solo el tubo rectificador es arreglable con compenets modernos

si tienes otro tubo malo y no lo consigues adios radio





ajtudela dijo:


> Tengo otra pregunta, es normal que la tensión entre la bombilla sea de 3.98 V?



eso no lo se 
esa informacion la puedes encontrar en el diagrama de la radio y en los datos de la bobilla 
cosas que se encuentran en internet facilmente


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 7, 2013)

Son radios de 117 en continua y 125 en alterna, es lo que se llama universales. En España hay que tener cuidado cuando las alimentas de la red con transformador separador o con autotransformador, ya que la tensión en muchas zonas hay 240V y eso supone que en un transformador de 220V a 125V, tengas un 10% más lo cual puedes tener 137V en la salida del autotrasnformador y esto hace que los filamentos consuman más y se lleguen a quemar.


----------



## urka913 (Dic 18, 2013)

He leído detenidamente el hilo y aunque me considero un novato en el tema de las radios valvulares es un tema que me apasiona, he llegado a este hilo buscando la bombilla del dial, me refiero a saber su tensión y gracias a uno de los que han posteado he podido conseguir una relación de referencias de bombillas utilizadas por Philips y la que concierne a esta radio funciona a 7,2V.
Con respecto a esta reparación he llegado a entender que en lo que se refiere a los condensadores solo ha cambiado los electrolíticos y hay que cambiarlos todos, electrolíticos y los de papel y uno de los hilos hacen referencia a la válvula de salida (audio) y al transformador de salida así como el condensador de papel que lleva encima, una vez que cambie esos condensadores si sigue sin audio hay que comprobar ese trafo y si está bien comprobar la válvula en un comprobador que como mínimo mida cortos, fugas y emisión o como el autor del hilo dijo que tenía 4 válvulas para elegir, una vez comprobado todo y creyendo que lo que queda es la válvula de audio pues usar el método de sustitución, antena tirarle un buen cable, contra más largo mejor.
Una aclaración, antes de conectar una radio de válvulas hay que comprobar el o los condensadores electrolíticos por riesgo de explosión de los mismos, eso que han dicho de que no son importantes....., lo más seguro es sustituirlos si o si además de todos los de papel. Un saludo.


----------



## ennc (Jun 27, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes saludos a todos,es la primera vez que paso por aqui y necesito vuestra ayuda.
La cuestion es que a mi radio Philips de 125v le meti 220v y claro esta ha dejado de funcionar.
Para intentar arreglarla¿me podriais decir por cual componentes debo empezar a comprobar  para ver si estan afectados?,espero respuesta,gracias.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2014)

Te moví a un tema de tu misma radio , así tenés para leer.

Fijate (debajo de *V5*) que lleva todos los filamentos + una resistencia + la lamparita del dial todos en en serie (conectados a 110 V  , *con un poco de suerte* solo se quemó la lamparita 






Saludos !


----------



## ennc (Jun 27, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS,ayer lei este post ya veo que es toda una ODISEA!!!!!.
Mi pregunta va más orientada a que componente le puede haber afectado más, al haber conectado la radio de 125v a 220v.
Saludos
Edito:
Ahora mismo acabo de leer tu respuesta muchas gracias!!! ya tengo por donde empezar,ja,ja.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2014)

Leé lo que te escribí , *primero de todo medí la lámpara del dial* , *y los filamentos de TODAS las lámparas* , fijate que está el diagrama  !

http://www.coit.es/foro/pub/ficheros...e_617909e7.pdf Página 31

Si no se quemaron los filamentos quizás haya que cambiar capacitores , pero eso lo veremos después


----------



## ennc (Jun 27, 2014)

De acuerdo muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2014)

Como dice 2M con seguridad algun filamento en serie esta abierto ya que la valvula rectificadora no alcanzo a funcionar como para dañar algo mas.

revisa cada filamento con un multimetro


----------



## ennc (Jun 27, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias por vuestra ayuda,asi da gusto,ja,ja...
Aunque no viene al caso ni nada relacionado con esta Web,deciros que mi cuñado es Argentino y muyyy buenaaa gente!!!!.
Más de 30 años aqui en Andalucia concretamente en Algeciras(Cadiz).
Saludos


----------



## ennc (Jun 28, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, siguiendo vuestras indicaciones he encontrado la válvula HF93 fundida,todas las demás válvulas y la bombillita del dial perfectas.
¡¡¡Ahora la pregunta del millon!!!, ¿donde puedo comprar la valvula HF93 o su equivalente?
Otra cosita he observado una especie de resina pegada en la carcasa trasera abajo del todo creo que es de este condensador electrolítico de color negro que queda por la parte de arriba que os parece?.
Y este otro condensador blanquecino (el que esta detras de las válvulas)lo veo demasiado agrietado!!.
Espero vuestras respuestas,muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 28, 2014)

12BA6 = HF93

De los cap habria que ver cual es su valor y reemplazarlos por nuevos pero si la radio ya funcionaba, no seria necesario


----------



## ennc (Jun 28, 2014)

¡¡¡Si funcionaba perfecta!!!!, hasta que se conecto a 220v.....
Sabrias donde puedo comprar esta válvula.
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 28, 2014)

ennc dijo:


> ¡¡¡Si funcionaba perfecta!!!!, hasta que se conecto a 220v.....
> Sabrias donde puedo comprar esta válvula.
> Saludos


Pregunta porque decis que funcionaba pero cuando la colocaste a 220 revento
Perdon no le preste atencion a uno de los otros post.
Yo creo que debes cambiar el capacitor que esta quebrado


----------



## ennc (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes, bueno buscando y buscando he conseguido encontrarla lámpara ya la he pedido.Total 10 euros
Bueno a esperar para seguir con las pruebas.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Suerte que la conseguiste 

Urgente un auto-transformador 220-110 Vac. 50 Watts (la radio consume 30W )

Ojo que esas radios son chasis vivos .


----------



## ennc (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola Dosmetros,si efectivamente hoy mismo lo estaba pensando.
Tengo que conseguir uno para seguir avanzando,el que tenia ya paso a mejor vida.....
Ahora mismo estoy con las carnes abiertas esperando a que me llegue la válvula y ver si su estado es como dicen en la Web,es decir nueva y sin uso.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Recemos que sea nuevecita . . .  o bien uisada 

Antes teníamos transformadores 220-110 por todos lados (impresoras , modems , )


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 29, 2014)

Una pregunta seria factible usar un dimmer para reducir la tension de la red domiciliaria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Una pregunta seria factible usar un dimmer para reducir la tension de la red domiciliaria?


 
Posiblemente si  , pero el ruido sería infernal


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente si  , pero el ruido sería infernal


Solo seria para probar la radio a ver si arranca,despues pone el autotransformador. Ademas si no me equivoco la salida de audio es de alta inpedancia y usan trafos de audio re-grosos. Y otra cosa, ¿se podria mantener la senoidal de la misma red domiciliaria a la salida del dimmer?
Otra cosa, yo he visto los capacitores de esas radios y los mismos estan en 0.016µF/250Vca mas o menos; son de bajo faradios y mucho voltaje.aunque en una reproductora de discos de vinilo encontre uno de 1µF/400Vca hecho en aceite.Colega fijate si encontras uno de esos capacitores


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola a todos , un meo mui sinples , economico  y incluso seguro en si obtenir los 110Vac a partir de los 220Vac es enplear una fase del 220Vac mas una buena toma de tierra , esa toma de tierra es conectada al chassis dese radio y lo vivo es conectado a una fase y listo , !anda todo de maravillas! y lo radio no mas electrocuta  lo operador , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil a  todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola Daniel , Yo he tenido 180 Vac *y más* conectando así


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola Daniel , Yo he tenido 180 Vac *y más* conectando así


Bueno, lo correcto  deveria sener 127Vac , quizaz esa fase enpleada estas desequilibrada en relación a las otras duas (considerando una alimentación  trifasico) .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Muchos sistemas tienen el neutro conectado a tierra por las companias (3 x 380)

Eso sería válido para los arcaicos sistemas de 3 x 220 , debería probar , pero además podria saltarle el disyuntor


----------



## capitanp (Jun 29, 2014)

Querido Daniel Lopes eso es solo valido para sitsemas bifasicos de 220V como creemos que tenes en Brasil . acá en argentina como en españa la tension de red domiciliaria es trifasica con el neutro a tierra 3 x 380 obteniendo 220 V desde el neutro hacia las fases


----------



## santi1993 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola disculpen que me entrometa en post ajeno, pero es para no crear un post nuevo ya que es sobre una radio de caracteristicas similares.

Tengo una radio similar a la de las fotos, es factible modificar la entrada para poder enchufar una guitarra? es posible? 

Mi idea es hacer algun circuito con JFET que una la bobina de mi guitarra con la entrada de la radio y asi poder amplificar 1 a 1 la guitarra, sin dañar la radio y pudiendo con un switch elegir si entrar por external input ó AM antenna! 

Es posible o no conviene?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Éstas radios tienen chasis vivo y quedaría tu guitarra electrocutada.

Además el parlantito no va a soportarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## ennc (Jul 10, 2014)

Hola muy buenas noches a todos,una vez he recibido la lampara y conseguido un autotransformador he conectado la radio y un EXITO total....ja,ja.
Aunque aun sigo necesitando vuestra ayuda vereis, al principio la voz sonaba muy bajita(aun estando el volumen al máximo) pero le he tocado con los dedos una de las bornas de la antena que va rodeada de hilo de cobre y le vino toda la voz de golpe es decir el volumen muy alto y con calidad.
He apreciado que esa borna segun la deslize  para la izquierda o para la derecha sube o baja el volumen,se ve que llevaba unos puntitos de pegamento epoxi de color rojo que se le han roto.
Le he soldado un cable(el de color blanco),pero el fallo no es ese es la bornita de cobre.
¿Que me aconsejais que le haga a la antena para que el volumen quede perfecto?.
Saludos 
*Ahhh y enhorabuena a todos los Argentinos por la gran victoria contra Holanda.
Ya estan en la gran final...*
Hola buenos dias ,¿Alguna idea compañeros? ¿Que solucion le puedo dar a esta borna de cobre del lado derecho de la antena para que el volumen se mantega activo?.
Tocando con los dedos sobre la borna es cuando esta perfecto he probado liarle una malla de cobre pero no ha funcionado.
Esta es la antena con las 2 bornas de cobre con hilo enrollado la que da el fallo es la de la derecha,adjunto 3 imagenes:


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2014)

Las bobinas que corres debes ponerlas en donde te de el maximo y tratar de que no se muevan..Las mismas se usan paa sintonizar, y si no me equivoco estan sobre una ferrite de forma cilindrica. Correlas y trata de que no se muevan con algun pegamento o cinta aisladora. Normalmente no se coloca una antena exterior sino que ya tienen una bobina de recepcion.Busca en la net el circuito de una parecida o de la misma y veras que llevan 2 bobinas.Ademas tenes que ver cual es la bobina de recepcion en donde va conectada la antena.......





santi1993 dijo:


> Hola disculpen que me entrometa en post ajeno, pero es para no crear un post nuevo ya que es sobre una radio de caracteristicas similares.
> 
> Tengo una radio similar a la de las fotos, es factible modificar la entrada para poder enchufar una guitarra? es posible?
> 
> ...


Hacete un emisor de AM con un transistor como el BC548, TIP31 y conectas la guitarra y salis por la radio directamente. Son emisores simples y en vez de un capacitor variable podes usar un capacitor comun para fijar la frecuencia..No se si hay emisores AM en el foro, sino busca en la net y listo.....


----------



## ennc (Jul 13, 2014)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Las bobinas que corres debes ponerlas en donde te de el maximo y tratar de que no se muevan..Las mismas se usan paa sintonizar, y si no me equivoco estan sobre una ferrite de forma cilindrica. Correlas y trata de que no se muevan con algun pegamento o cinta aisladora. Normalmente no se coloca una antena exterior sino que ya tienen una bobina de recepcion.Busca en la net el circuito de una parecida o de la misma y veras que llevan 2 bobinas.Ademas tenes que ver cual es la bobina de recepcion en donde va conectada la antena....


Pues muchisimas gracias por tu concejo tinchusbest ya crei que nadie en este foro me podia ayudar.
Y efectivamente llevas toda la razon le pregunte a otro entendido del tema en otro foro y coincide contigo en todo.
¡¡¡ Mucha suerte esta noche para Argentina que ya va siendo hora de ganar un mundial !!!....
Saludos desde España


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 19, 2014)

Estimado *ennc* desde ya te agradezco los deseos hacia mi seleccion de futbol. La radio que mi papá, ya fallecido, habia hecho mandar a hacer no poseia antena, pero yo me puse a buscar y le hice una entrada de antena acorde para que pueda tener mejor recepcion. Recorda que la frecuencia de trabajo de AM va desde 530 KHz a 1600KHz. Segun lo poco que se sobre el tema el calculo para hacer una antena acorde a ese rango de frecuencias seria, a grosso modo, así:
Velocidad de la luz / Frecuencia = 
Para la frecuencia debes promediar entre 530KHz y 1600KHz, o sea: (1600KHz - 530KHz) / 2 = 1070 / 2 = 535KHz
Entonces sumamos 535KHz + 530KHz = 1065KHz
300000 (Km/s) / 1065KHz= 281.7 metros 
Y en verdad es dificil de hacer....
Pero no te vuelvo loco con numeros, asi que te vuelvo a agredecer por lo del mundial y tambien por agradecerme el consejo que te di. Si tenes una antena de TV, en el exterior de tu casa, podes usar lo conectando la malla del cable coaxil a tierra de la radio y el cable central o vivo al otro lado de la bobina. Antiguamente como solo existia un cable de antena que venian en paralelo los dos cables no habia problema, pero ahora tenes que conectarlos bien.
Otra cosa, la radio que estaba en mi casa teneia un cable extra que estaba soldada a la parte metalica que sostenia todas las cosas, tambien llamado CHASIS, y yo le colocaba a una canilla metalica que tenia cerca y servia para mandar a tierra el chasis, era una proteccion. Si podes hacelo. Gracias por todo estinado colega ENNC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2014)

Si la radio es de chasis vivo no se puede conectar a tierra.

Saludos !


.


----------



## ennc (Jul 28, 2014)

Hola muy buenos dias que tal estais compañeros,pues he querido pasar por aqui para informaros que mi radio ha quedado perfecta gracias a la *ayuda y consejos* que me habeis prestado.
_Le regule las bobinas de la antena se las fije y le conecte un cable a la toma de la antena._
La verdad que se oye bastante bien y lo mas importante que funciona,ja,ja....
Un saludo muy fuerte


----------



## Fmaranon (Mar 9, 2018)

Perdonar por mi intromisión pero tengo el problema del que habláis en un receptor Askar me funde los filamentos de la HY 90 no tengo mas lamparas y hablas de una adaptación con diodos y resistencias y pido por favor si me pudierais mandar esa modificación para buscar la avería y poder poner la radio en marcha OS pido perdón de


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2018)

Aquí tenés : Esquema radio Askar 458-U - YoReparo

Diagrama tomado de aquí : Los años 50,60 y 70, Recuerdos .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2018)

Fmaranon dijo:


> Perdonar por mi intromisión pero tengo el problema del que habláis en un receptor Askar me funde los filamentos de la HY 90 no tengo mas lamparas y hablas de una adaptación con diodos y resistencias y pido por favor si me pudierais mandar esa modificación para buscar la avería y poder poner la radio en marcha OS pido perdón de


¿ Cambiaste el cable de alimentación del receptor ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2018)

Uyyy elimino la resistencia del cable!!!! y los filamentos iluminaron el firmamento por unos breves uS!!!!!


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 11, 2018)

Si se fundió, la HY90= 35W4, eso es por que tienes un problema de consumo en la cadena de filamentos o de alimentación en la alta tensión. Con un multimetro yo comprobaria los filamentos de las demás lámparas, el condensador que va asociado al trasformador de salida y si la válvula de salida está embalada por agotamiento.
Cambia también todos los condensadores de color negros (llamados morcilla), suelen tener fugas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Uyyy elimino la resistencia del cable!!!! y los filamentos iluminaron el firmamento por unos breves uS!!!!!


Hola a todos , dai lo nobre "Rabo caliente" , jajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2018)

Al parecer no captaste lo que quiso decir Fogonazo, al preguntarle si cambio el cable de alimentación, esas radios no llevaban transformador de alimentaión, eran ambas corrientes y por ende chasis vivo.
En el cordon de alimentación llevaban una resistencia esta se utilizaba en conjunto con los filamentos en serie y sin esa R y en forma directa excede el valor de tensión con lo cual los filamentos se empiezan a romper
Por eso también el mensaje de Daniel López......


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 20, 2018)

Esa radio Askar no llevaba resistencia en el cable, iban a 125 en alterna o 110 en continua, así que por ahí no van los tiros.
Tiene que comprobar la cadena de filamentos, y mirar si alguna válvula más lo tiene interrumpido.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

La suma de tensiones de los filamentos no es ni igual a 110, menos a 125, o llevaban una resistencia fija, o la llevaban en el cable


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 20, 2018)

En este enlace lo tienes bien clarito
Sonata U2235 Radio Telefunken Radiotécnica Ibérica; Getafe,
A 110 Y 127 DC/AC y como ese en muchas radios españolas de esa época.
Has comprobado el esquema que ha puesto 2metros? Si lo has comprobado veras que en la línea de  filamentos hay una resistencia, Para la caída de tensión.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2018)

Acaso he dicho algo distinto? que entiendes cuando digo que hay radios que tienen una resistencia fija, caso del esquema que puso Due Metri y otras que las tienen en el cable.
Tambien dije que es necesario una resistencia(fija o en el cable) porque la serie de filamentos no suma 110 o 127.
El tema lo conozco por sobrada razones, tengo cantidades de esquemas de radio valvulares, tengo manuales originales del servicio técnico por ejemplo de Philips, Philco, Zenith y un montón más como Marconi, combinados amplificadores etc, tres generaciones de técnico e ingenieros, yo mismo he restaurado radios de distinta procedencia y marca, por eso se sobradamente que la serie de filamentos no llega a 110V porque también he visto y cambiado resistencias fijas, y cables que llevan resistencias internas.
Que ese modelo lo tenga de una forma no implica que otros modelos y/o marcas los tengan de otra forma.
No entiendo porque sigues o que persigues yo lo tengo recontra claro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2018)

Mientras tanto , el interesado no comenta nada . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mientras tanto , el interesado no comenta nada . . .


Si lo hizo, pero en voz muy muy baja 

Creo que el capitán Edward Smith está poniendo proa para estos lares.


----------



## Elaguti (Dic 22, 2021)

miguelus dijo:


> Ese receptor es de los denominados  "Corriente Universal" funcionaban con AC y con DC su tensión nominal era de 125V.
> 
> Si lo quieres hacer funcionar, lo primero que tienes que comprar es un transformador de 230Vac a 127Vac.
> 
> ...


Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda . Yo acabo de recibir una vieja radio Philips que tiene esas 5 válvulas.
Creo que tiene mal la HL 94 , la de audio, pues aunque todas tienen bien el filamento, no tengo ningún audio. Sabéis dónde podría comprarla ?


----------



## malesi (Dic 22, 2021)

Elaguti dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda . Yo acabo de recibir una vieja radio Philips que tiene esas 5 válvulas.
> Creo que tiene mal la HL 94 , la de audio, pues aunque todas tienen bien el filamento, no tengo ningún audio. Sabéis dónde podría comprarla ?


Malaga España 🤔 
HL94 TUBE. 30A5 TUBE. MARCONI BRAND TUBE. NOS / NIB. RCB7 [143689738797] - €16.99 : RADIO-ANTIGUA, La tienda con los mejores precios y calidad de la red.


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 6, 2022)

Primero es arreglar la fuente de alimentación,  si ya has arreglado la fuente y tienes los voltaje correctos; lo segundo es poner un hilo de cobre de antena (2 o 3 metros). Lo siguiente es cambiarle los condensadores esos de color negro si los lleva y ponerlos nuevos. Con un inyector de señales empezar a meter señal en el potenciometro de audio, si se escucha por el altavoz, es que tienes audio, así que el problema lo tienes en la señal de frecuencia intermedia o en la del oscilador o en la de entrada.


----------

